# Yet another surprise...



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Well here is another mouse that I will be keeping that was supposed to be a feeder...


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

How cute! I have one right now that looks similar, but is a lot lighter. =)


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

oh she's very pretty - bet you have really hungry reptiles by now :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha yeah well there was about 7 or black ones this time out of 12 so they got fed. But this guy found a new home because I am not a big fan on red eyes :/


----------

